# Locked up for three joints!!?



## csmoney123 (Mar 15, 2010)

Wasnt sure where to post this but I needed to vent so here goes... The cops in my town (prov RI) are generally pretty good w us smokers, but I ran into a real asshole cop yesterday. Long story short they pulled me over for a brake light being out, searched my car and found two joints plus a half I had smoked earlier. 

They promptly explained to me that marijuana is illegal, possessing it is a crime, therefore I'm a criminal who deserves to go to jail! WTF? plus, since this is my second possession charge they're hitting me w a felony which will severely fuck up my record and chances for a job (two semesters till i graduate with a CIS degree) Had to spend abt 24 hrs in jail with others in for guns, assaults, and home invasion robberies! They wouldn't let me call a justice of the peace to tryin get out early, and even after I bailed out they held me for another 5 hours 


Idk what my point is here, just that these cops need to pull their heads out of their asses and realize that locking up us peaceful pot smokers like common criminals and charging us w felonies for possession isn't doing anyone any good. Fuck these nazi cops and this prison industrial complex that they support. 

Now im gonna have to spend thousands on lawyers, court costs, and fines i don't have to go to jail. Plus ill get a shitload of probation and community service. On top of that im sure drug counseling will be involved so i can get off these "drugs". This is a bunch of crap nobody should have to deal with bc they like to smoke a few joints!!!!



C$$


----------



## Juggalomidgetfahker (Mar 15, 2010)

This is exactly why you need to call your local politicians and let them know how pathetic it is that this is happening. It is an assault on our Constitutional rights.


----------



## Dick Bacco (Mar 15, 2010)

That's bullshit. Just for three? Maybe if you had a shitload of joints stacked up to form the shape of people in the passenger seats to drive in carpool lane, OK. That's why I like my little area. Not all the cops are nice about it, but there are some who will let you go if you let them smoke a bowl.


----------



## midnightoker (Mar 15, 2010)

uh....from the way you explained it, he had absolutely no right to search your car...unless you were dumb enough to allow the search. Probable cause my man...and a brake light being out ain't it....


----------



## patlpp (Mar 15, 2010)

wtf? I constantly read posts of how poor little pot smoker gets busted for possession in a vehicle. Is MJ such a miracle drug that you think you can drive ok high? Good. Ask a drunk how he/she drives drunk. They will ALWAYS say they drive ok. If they found the MJ somewhere obscure where you couldn't get it than I take it back as far as raggin on you, but you didn't say where they found it nor if you were high or not. Too many people die from shitheads driving f'ed up.


----------



## csmoney123 (Mar 15, 2010)

midnightoker said:


> uh....from the way you explained it, he had absolutely no right to search your car...unless you were dumb enough to allow the search. Probable cause my man...and a brake light being out ain't it....



No way did I allow the search!! lol, but they dont really care for the 4th amendment around here. plus its all in how the cops write the report when u go to court! and they're gonna tryin suspend my license for a year b/c I was driving w/ pot!!!

Im def gonna write my politicians and join the public fight to right the wrongs these laws cause. 

WERE NOT CRIMINALS!!!


----------



## diet103 (Mar 15, 2010)

I know how you feel man. I got pulled over while I was smoking in the passenger seat ( I have a medical card which is the fucked up part) but my brother who doesn't have a card is driving and he was dumb enough to admit to smoking also which got me locked up in jail for 3 days for distribution ( AND IT WAS MONDAY). He got to get picked up by my mom and go home. I had just turned 18 and barely looked looked old enough to go to jail, assholes. I hadn't ever been in trouble before though so I got the felony dropped to 2 misdemeanors (possession, had to wave right of having a medical card) and 6 months deferred. I still think they shoulda took my fines down since I had to go sit in jail for 3 days for that bullshit.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 15, 2010)

cops in RI are really rough when it comes to pot not that theve gone medical. 

there are 3 things that come to mind

move up here to mass where its decriminalized and you wont have to worry about this happening again

become a patent with a mmj card and all the rights that come with it

contact any RI political figure and let them know about all this. probably wont do any good, because they get 100s of letters and emails like this. and i also think they have other people read their mail and only bring "important" messages to the politician


----------



## csmoney123 (Mar 15, 2010)

wasnt smoking when they pulled me, and I wasn't high!! I def agree w/ not operating a motor vehicle under the influence. I just like to keep an extra joint or two with me (which I know now is a dumb idea!!)


----------



## Juggalomidgetfahker (Mar 15, 2010)

Pot is way different then alcohol, especially for those who do it on a regular basis....other than a warm feeling behind my eyes and a state of wellbeing and peace my reaction time is just as good. I have never been in an accident as a result of being stoned and the only difference with my driving is I go slower at night if I am baked but since I usually speed that is probably a good thing. Point is that everyone needs to be responsible for themselves, the Govt doesn't need to have a say in it if it isn't affecting others and it isn't. Obviously if you are one of the few that pot hits extra hard, all I can say is I wish I was you and I wouldn't drive in that case but I smoke 24-7 otherwise my social anxiety would destroy my business and obviously I need to drive to do estimates and get jobs...but only ignorant people try to compare alcohol and pot cuz they are two entirely different chemicals.


----------



## sickstoner (Mar 15, 2010)

i got locked up for seeds and stems in my ashtray if they wanna there gunna get ya


----------



## patlpp (Mar 15, 2010)

Juggalomidgetfahker said:


> Pot is way different then alcohol, especially for those who do it on a regular basis....
> 
> Well no shit, but it still impairs you, just as sinus meds, pain relievers, tiredness and cell phones do.....
> 
> ...


The reason cops clamp down, especially when the state has MMJ laws, is because the users get all cocky and thinks they have this magical pass to tok and drive.

!


----------



## Handson (Mar 15, 2010)

I go to court if I get caught again. Got an £80.00 fine for less than a gram of my medicine. Worst thing was they could have give me it on the stop, however, the belter arrested me and kept me in a cell for 3 hours. Good job I was stoned or I reckon I would have ran for it, I have anxiety and ADHD. They have no right to take away my meds just because I refuse ritalin and other mood enhancing toxins that UK doctors prescribe.


----------



## greensister (Mar 15, 2010)

Juggalomidgetfahker said:


> This is exactly why you need to call your local politicians and let them know how pathetic it is that this is happening. It is an assault on our Constitutional rights.


 
I hate to pick a fight, but you need to shut the fuck up.

Your avatar should be changed because you do not subscribe to it. 
If you trusted in god then there would be no need to call anyone, you would assume god will do what is best, regardless how it affects you. Just like the rest of the sheep lining up for the slaughter.


----------



## ...... (Mar 16, 2010)

You dont have to spend thousands on a lawyer.The only reason they wrote up the felony was to be a dick and keep you locked up,it will never stick in court just use a pd


----------



## Mabbin247 (Mar 16, 2010)

Move to California, give it a year or 2 the most and it will be legalized


----------



## jlazalde97501 (Mar 16, 2010)

in my state theres a thing called plea bargain, lol and im pretty sure its where your at too, anyways when i turned 18 i got pinched and got charged with 11 felonys and a misdemeanor, i bailed out fought that case for a year and plea bargained out to 90 days in jail and a 38 month suspended sentance without pointing fingers like child, i did hire a lawyer, but i dont think your 1 felony is gonna kill u in life.. anyways good luck tho


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 16, 2010)

csmoney123 said:


> (two semesters till i graduate with a CIS degree)


You're screwed dude, try law school or real estate, they don't care If you have a record.
Run for Congress...  Sorry, I couldn't help myself... I wish you the best of luck... truly I do...


----------



## ...... (Mar 16, 2010)

jlazalde97501 said:


> in my state theres a thing called plea bargain, lol and im pretty sure its where your at too, anyways when i turned 18 i got pinched and got charged with 11 felonys and a misdemeanor, i bailed out fought that case for a year and plea bargained out to 90 days in jail and a 38 month suspended sentance without pointing fingers like child, i did hire a lawyer, but i dont think your 1 felony is gonna kill u in life.. anyways good luck tho


sorry man but I call bullshit on this whole post.Nobody with 11 felonys is getting bailed out.And even getting bailed out your plea bargain wouldn't be close to 90 days even with time served.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 16, 2010)

He should be lucky the police also didn't try & charge him with a dwi for having that half smoked joint with him. Never take more than 1 joint with you & if you are about to get pulled over then you eat it. I don't care if it were your last joint & you wouldn't be able to hook up for another 2 weeks. You fucking eat your weed.


You do have the right to tell the police that he can't search your car but when you do that, you give him probable cause & then they call for backup & that usually will be about 5 more squad cars & they will also bring the dogs. If the dogs pick up the scent then the cops now have beyond a reasonable doubt & have the right to search your car. Probably the only benefit about this would be buying yourself another 15minutes to be able to smoke another cigarette if you are a cig smoker before you goto jail. I've never heard of a cop say, ok, you wont let me search so I'll write you up a ticket & let you on your way.


Remember cops are adrenaline junkies. When they hear over the radio that an officer has someone who wont let them search their car, they will all come running to his aid with the adrenaline pumping. Fucking cops


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 16, 2010)

Juggalomidgetfahker said:


> Pot is way different then alcohol, especially for those who do it on a regular basis....other than a warm feeling behind my eyes and a state of wellbeing and peace my reaction time is just as good. I have never been in an accident as a result of being stoned and the only difference with my driving is I go slower at night if I am baked but since I usually speed that is probably a good thing. Point is that everyone needs to be responsible for themselves, the Govt doesn't need to have a say in it if it isn't affecting others and it isn't. Obviously if you are one of the few that pot hits extra hard, all I can say is I wish I was you and I wouldn't drive in that case but I smoke 24-7 otherwise my social anxiety would destroy my business and obviously I need to drive to do estimates and get jobs...but only ignorant people try to compare alcohol and pot cuz they are two entirely different chemicals.


I agreed pot is different from alcohol but still it changes your perception. I was a "professional" driver for 2 years and I smoked during the whole day driving...I can take a lot and yes I was focused on the driving but at times i'd say it's a pure miracle I'm not dead in a car accident, when stoned it happened I forgot to look both directions before a crossing or something, I grew up and today I would never even dream of driving stoned. I drove like a car thief when I was 20. 

Too much of anything is not good "I smoke 24/7"...doesn't matter if a person is one of those that "pot hits extra hard" as you put it, or if they're like you and can "take a lot", your perception is still changed just as it is but little or a lot of alcohol. 0 tolerance of intoxication is the only way to go. 
You say: "Point is that everyone needs to be responsible for themselves, the Govt doesn't need to have a say in it if it isn't affecting others and it isn't." So if you one day come speeding ("...but since I usually speed...") and don't react in time or something else due to your intoxication and you kill me w your car it doesn't affect "others"? 

Last but not least: "but only ignorant people try to compare alcohol and pot cuz they are two entirely different chemicals." It's not comparing the substances in a scientific test, it's comparing them as 2 drugs that changes your perception and therefore are dangerous in traffic. 

My friend, I'd say by your post you are the ignorant one acting imature. If you can't stay away from smoking weed when driving, you shouldn't drive or you have a severe adiction problem.

Talking bout beeing ignorant, your avatar: "In god we trust"! GL w that! LOL

//Pce, CaL


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 16, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> If you can't stay away from smoking weed when driving, you shouldn't drive or you have a severe adiction problem.


Exactly !! This hustle & bustle world doesn't need slow reflex stoned fuckers out & about driving. Someone stoned driving is just as dangerous as someone who is drunk behind the wheel. I've been smoking since 84 & stoned behind the wheel is most definitely very dangerous. In my early years I have had close calls. I'll never drive stoned.

+rep


----------



## csmoney123 (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh yea, almost forgot when i was in the squad car the screen saver on the cops laptop said "KILL EM ALL" in big red letters. yea, thats what theyre about out here. 

and this too..
http://www.lawofficer.com/news-and-articles/news/2010/03/drug_arrests_latest_black_mark_on_providence_police_force.html


----------



## chronichaze (Mar 16, 2010)

patlpp said:


> wtf? I constantly read posts of how poor little pot smoker gets busted for possession in a vehicle. Is MJ such a miracle drug that you think you can drive ok high? Good. Ask a drunk how he/she drives drunk. They will ALWAYS say they drive ok. If they found the MJ somewhere obscure where you couldn't get it than I take it back as far as raggin on you, but you didn't say where they found it nor if you were high or not. Too many people die from shitheads driving f'ed up.


Obviously you dont smoke or cant handle it. Pot does not make you drive any worse then you do sober. That is just bullshit. If you cant handle it then dont drive. Its all in your head. Paranoia


----------



## patlpp (Mar 16, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> Obviously you dont smoke or cant handle it. Pot does not make you drive any worse then you do sober. That is just bullshit. If you cant handle it then dont drive. Its all in your head. Paranoia


Your not even worth the effort. Go ahead and get your stupid ass busted. Just hope you don't kill others. It's the ones who think they can handle it that are the most dangerous. Please pick a telephone pole or something, not a family.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 16, 2010)

*50 year old here, pot and alcohol, no comparison period!
Pot and cell phones, now were talking...
Text messaging, you might as well be on Salvia!*


----------



## patlpp (Mar 16, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> *50 year old here, pot and alcohol, no comparison period!
> Pot and cell phones, now were talking...
> Text messaging, you might as well be on Salvia!*


Sir, I wasn't comparing literally that pot and alcohol are equally bad when driving. I was stating that drunk drivers will also say "I can drive ok" yet can't. Note the posters saying they drive fine while on pot. But I guarantee you they can't.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 16, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> Obviously you dont smoke or cant handle it. Pot does not make you drive any worse then you do sober. That is just bullshit. If you cant handle it then dont drive. Its all in your head. Paranoia


Now here's another ignorant. "Obviously you dont smoke or cant handle it." I as an example have been smoking for 13 years, I can "handle it", but I'm also smart enough to know, after driving stoned daily for 2 years, that even though I can handle it, it has hapened that I have "missed" things when driving stoned even though I "can take" A LOT (not thinking I'm cool cuz I can, just saying), like not looking in both directions before a crossing, or looking for a phone I dropped on the car floor forgetting I was driving a car and just bent down not keeping my eyes on the road. I did that last thing even though I was "totally focused on driving"...I thought! "Pot does not make you drive any worse then you do sober." How did you get your licence?

If you answer to this is: "Well I'm not you, my driving is not affected from smoking weed" then I'm truly sorry for ya, all hope gone  wutta waste...

edit: I also earlier in my life thought I was king of the road. I was also one of those naive pot heads who said "My driving is better when I'm stoned, I'm focused on the driving"...geez I'm glad I grew up...


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 16, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Sir, I wasn't comparing literally that pot and alcohol are equally bad when driving. I was stating that drunk drivers will also say "I can drive ok" yet can't. Note the posters saying they drive fine while on pot. But I guarantee you they can't.


Well meet me at Lowes parking lot and will do a real Scientific Test. Day one, smoke one damn dank joint solo, drive a designated course, red cones and shit. Let say a constant 25 miles per hour... Day two, we drink a pint of whisky in one hour, do the same damn test.
Are you with me so far??? Day three we smoke 3 10x salvia bong hits... Yeah, you say no comparison... true, true, how about all the Doctor ordered meds I take to stay alive... they fuck me me up big time...
I still have to work, so beware, I'm out there among you on the roads...


----------



## patlpp (Mar 16, 2010)

What part of my post didn't you understand? Again, I wasn't comparing the physiological effects between the two. I was stipulating the false sense of ability one has when their fucked up on shit. Don't piss your Depends dude.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 16, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> Obviously you dont smoke or cant handle it. Pot does not make you drive any worse then you do sober.



Not true. I've been a serious pot smoker for over 25 years, I've had a coke addiction problem for more than 7 years. I was a pill head for a few years, I've done my fair share of ecstasy, ketamine, acid & there have been nights where every drug listed above were consumed all in the same evening while I was out and about. I no longer do any drug but smoke my weed. I've been clean from everything else for almost 4 years including alcohol. This is nothing to brag about & I'm sorta embarrassed that I'm bringing it up. Thank god I'm still alive & stronger than ever. Don't talk about not being able to handle it !! That's a fucking lie !! Everyone knows marijuana slows your reflexes & impairs judgment. Accidents only take a split second. So you never drove & let your mind drift for a split second ? If you say no that you haven't let your mind drift then you are a poor liar or you haven't smoked big boys marijuana.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 16, 2010)

patlpp said:


> What part of my post didn't you understand? Again, I wasn't comparing the physiological effects between the two. I was stipulating the false sense of ability one has when their fucked up on shit. Don't piss your Depends dude.


Oh nice, a personal attack...


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 16, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Well meet me at Lowes parking lot and will do a real Scientific Test. Day one, smoke one damn dank joint solo, drive a designated course, red cones and shit. Let say a constant 25 miles per hour... Day two, we drink a pint of whisky in one hour, do the same damn test.
> Are you with me so far??? Day three we smoke 3 10x salvia bong hits... Yeah, you say no comparison... true, true, how about all the Doctor ordered meds I take to stay alive... they fuck me me up big time...
> I still have to work, so beware, I'm out there among you on the roads...


I suggest you start "car pooling" to and from work w a designated
driver  There are way too many meds that fuck you up enough not to be able to drive properly...I say 0 tolerance in traffic, I mean comon if you can't stay away from drugs when driving, your licence should be revoked. 1 DUI and you lose your licence and get banned from driving for at least 5 years I say. Just because nothing has happened so far doesn't mean your not a danger in traffic...


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 16, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Not true. I've been a serious pot smoker for over 25 years, I've had a coke addiction problem for more than 7 years. I was a pill head for a few years, I've done my fair share of ecstasy, ketamine, acid & there have been nights where every drug listed above were consumed all in the same evening while I was out and about. I no longer do any drug but smoke my weed. I've been clean from everything else for almost 4 years including alcohol. This is nothing to brag about & I'm sorta embarrassed that I'm bringing it up. Thank god I'm still alive & stronger than ever. Don't talk about not being able to handle it !! That's a fucking lie !! Everyone knows marijuana slows your reflexes & impairs judgment. Accidents only take a split second. So you never drove & let your mind drift for a split second ? If you say no that you haven't let your mind drift then you are a poor liar or you haven't smoked big boys marijuana.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 16, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Are you with me so far??? .


Slightly condescending

Shit , lighten up, It was a joke. I'm wearing them too


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 16, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> I suggest you start "car pooling" to and from work w a designated
> driver  There are way too many meds that fuck you up enough not to be able to drive properly...I say 0 tolerance in traffic, I mean comon if you can't stay away from drugs when driving, your licence should be revoked. 1 DUI and you lose your licence and get banned from driving for at least 5 years I say. Just because nothing has happened so far doesn't mean your not a danger in traffic...


I'm a self employed fuqer, I have no fuq'n choice bone head!


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 16, 2010)

Supporting all you lazy ass, out of work stoners...


----------



## patlpp (Mar 16, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Supporting all you lazy ass, out of work stoners...


Ok now I know you just want to start shit just to start shit. I'm not biting Mr carpet layer.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 16, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> I'm a self employed fuqer, I have no fuq'n choice bone head!





Sub Zero said:


> Supporting all you lazy ass, out of work stoners...


Calling me bone head now? And lol "Supporting all you lazy ass, out of work stoners", I paid more tax last 10 years than you'll ever do your whole life. Get your facts straight before the personal attacks, how old are you really?

If your a danger in trafic and you know it, you should consider another occupation where you don't need to drive. I understand it must be a beetch beeing fkd up on meds and I understand that you wan't your freedom of movement, who wouldn't, but also you must realize when your a danger to others and be responsible. I was never condescending to you my friend, keep the criticism contructive, your just throwing shit around...


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is a way for pot smokers to realize that pot impairs judgment & slows reflexes.

Imagine there were 2 identical versions of yourself about to fight to the death. One was stoned & the other was straight. Who do you think would win ?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 16, 2010)

bro!! i feel yur pain but first things first!!!!......call a/yur lawyer and get to talkin!!! most likely you'll get it dropped to a misdameanor!!!! it's all bout the prosecutor and if he is bein a bad-ass or not !!


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 16, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Here is a way for pot smokers to realize that pot impairs judgment & slows reflexes.
> 
> Imagine there were 2 identical versions of yourself about to fight to the death. One was stoned & the other was straight. Who do you think would win ?


The "pot version" of me would win easily. Why? Because "pot me" would be so "focused" on the fighting cuz pot me is stoned, not due to the fact that it's life or death... 

I'm even one of those boring people who ask myself the question: Why are there sold cars for "daily" use that can go faster than the speed limit? If you wan't to risk other peoples lives by speeding, buy your own damn race track. There's a reason for speed limits but is there a reason for making cars go faster than the max speed limit other than for racing purposes? 

"It's not the violence of the few that scares me. It's the silence of the many." Dr. Martin Luther King Jr


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 16, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> The "pot version" of me would win easily. Why? Because "pot me" would be so "focused" on the fighting cuz pot me is stoned, not due to the fact that it's life or death...


I'm truly surprised with your response. I'm sorta blown away by your answer. In ways I would think the stoner in me would win also but when I was younger I was a boxer. When I used to spar with a little buz on, my trainer would ride me hard because I would be taking shots that normally my reflexes would allow me to bob & weave smoothly away from. When I used to train straight my reflexes were much tighter & took less shots plus on top of that I've always been able to control my adrenaline better when straight over being stoned.

I'm off to dreamland. Good night all


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 16, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> I'm truly surprised with your response. I'm sorta blown away by your answer. In ways I would think the stoner in me would win also but when I was younger I was a boxer. When I used to spar with a little buz on, my trainer would ride me hard because I would be taking shots that normally my reflexes would allow me to bob & weave smoothly away from. When I used to train straight my reflexes were much tighter & took less shots plus on top of that I've always been able to control my adrenaline better when straight over being stoned.
> 
> I'm off to dreamland. Good night all


"The "pot version" of me would win easily. Why? Because "pot me" would be so "focused" on the fighting cuz pot me is stoned, not due to the fact that it's life or death... "

You didn't get the sarcasm?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 16, 2010)

HOLY FUCK!!! you guys jus took a boys thread and turned it into Mortal Kombat!!!......LMAO!!!!....................................FINISH HIM!!!


----------



## jlazalde97501 (Mar 17, 2010)

...... said:


> sorry man but I call bullshit on this whole post.Nobody with 11 felony is getting bailed out.And even getting bailed out your plea bargain wouldn't be close to 90 days even with time served.


 really? i have the paper work i got charged with 11 and convicted of 1 that is what the plea bargain is for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!or maybe you have had one of those dick in the ass court appointed attorney cuz that wouldent do nothing for you.. I've been in and out many times so for you to say what happen to me, is Bullshit okay bud? not tr yin to be a dick but maybe u should ask how??? instead of no that's not possible, that last pic is for the Bail.. fyi


----------



## super2200 (Mar 17, 2010)

They always trump shit up so they can drop it down for you when you plead guilty. As for the driving I would much rather be driving with stoners than fuckers drinking coffee and all strung out ripping the steering wheel off being so ALERT. What pisses me off about driving are the stupid people who drive the same way home for years and still have a need to cross 4 fucking lanes as they approach the exit like they are clueless where its at causing many people to hit brakes for one asshole. I have seen lots and lots of aggressive driving commercials but never a public service announcement about driving inconsiderate. If two cars on the road are driving side by side at the same speed and someone or several people behind them cannot get by well this is being an ASSHOLE as two cars going the same speed would fall in line perfectly. Anyway sorry about the rant but there are stupid fucking people on the road driving daily smoking weed is nothing compared to the texting and phones. I am not saying its great but I want some of this weed you guys are smoking causing you to not want to drive. Hopefully none of us ever get hurt or cause harm while driving on anything including a bad mood Im not going to wait to smoke my weed because I have to drive somewhere sorry but I am out there on the road LOOK OUT, kidding I would never smoke pot and drive. 

-quote "first rule about weed club is don't talk about weed club"


----------



## csmoney123 (Mar 17, 2010)

A little update. Got myself one of the best drug lawyers around here, gonna cost me 2500 for my criminal case, and another 250 for the traffic court! He says don't worry about it, its a low-level bullshit charge I won't have to do a day 

These cops dont give a fuck about you, or how they might affect your life over some bullshit weed charge. And when I checked my brake light after I got out (the "reason" why he pulled me in the first place) it was of course working fine.
These were definitely the most expensive joints I ever didn't get to smoke!!


----------



## ...... (Mar 17, 2010)

jlazalde97501 said:


> really? i have the paper work i got charged with 11 and convicted of 1 that is what the plea bargain is for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!or maybe you have had one of those dick in the ass court appointed attorney cuz that wouldent do nothing for you.. I've been in and out many times so for you to say what happen to me, is Bullshit okay bud? not tr yin to be a dick but maybe u should ask how??? instead of no that's not possible, that last pic is for the Bail.. fyi


nice man you definitely proved me wrong.You shouldn't of put your name up there though.

lol you must of stole allot of expensive shit also to get hit with that many counts of theft.


----------



## ...... (Mar 17, 2010)

csmoney123 said:


> A little update. Got myself one of the best drug lawyers around here, gonna cost me 2500 for my criminal case, and another 250 for the traffic court! He says don't worry about it, its a low-level bullshit charge I won't have to do a day
> 
> These cops dont give a fuck about you, or how they might affect your life over some bullshit weed charge. And when I checked my brake light after I got out (the "reason" why he pulled me in the first place) it was of course working fine.
> These were definitely the most expensive joints I ever didn't get to smoke!!


if its a low level bullshit charge why would you spend 2500 when a pd could do the same thing for you.If your paying that much he better get it all dropped and not just try and get you a plea bargain.Which they always try and do.


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 17, 2010)

csmoney123 said:


> Wasnt sure where to post this but I needed to vent so here goes... The cops in my town (prov RI) are generally pretty good w us smokers, but I ran into a real asshole cop yesterday. Long story short they pulled me over for a brake light being out, searched my car and found two joints plus a half I had smoked earlier.
> 
> They promptly explained to me that marijuana is illegal, possessing it is a crime, therefore I'm a criminal who deserves to go to jail! WTF? plus, since this is my second possession charge they're hitting me w a felony which will severely fuck up my record and chances for a job (two semesters till i graduate with a CIS degree) Had to spend abt 24 hrs in jail with others in for guns, assaults, and home invasion robberies! They wouldn't let me call a justice of the peace to tryin get out early, and even after I bailed out they held me for another 5 hours
> 
> ...


 
Thats so fuckin gay, You must live in the U S of A, thats too bad. Im Canadian and I got caught smokin a joint in the church parking lot last week by a cop. He basically called me an idiot, told me to smoke inside my house and made me walk home instead of drive.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 17, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> You didn't get the sarcasm?


Now I got it !! lol. I'm not good at picking up sarcasm when I'm about to zonk out. That's a good one. ^5


----------



## chronichaze (Mar 17, 2010)

Obviously you guys are bad drivers if you cant smoke pot while driving. im not talking about super baked but smoking a joint will not effect your driving. ONLY IDIOTS cause accidents(people that dont know to drive) or foreigners(not talking about all) that are just shit at driving in the first place. Driving is not a rocket science. Follow the rules and nothing will happen until you run into idiots. You guys can say all you want. Weed is not alcohol or heroine or some other drug. Its just weed. Yeah if you feel nervous about driving when you smoke then dont but dont think that it impairs you like alcohol because it doesnt. SALVIA is just a dumb drug the government is making money off of. Never affected me and I have seen it do major things to other people smoking it.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 17, 2010)

You finally figured it out. Don't drive around with pot in the car, especially if you AIN"T GONNA SMOKE IT. And especially if you got a bulb out, no license plate, missing doors or windows, have an arm hanging out of the trunk, etc. What's coming next with the court system will suck but you will make it through and eventually move past this. Alot of us have...........


----------



## WaRpIg (Mar 17, 2010)

Get a Lawyer .. sue them ..


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 18, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> Obviously you guys are bad drivers if you cant smoke pot while driving. im not talking about super baked but smoking a joint will not effect your driving. ONLY IDIOTS cause accidents(people that dont know to drive) or foreigners(not talking about all) that are just shit at driving in the first place. Driving is not a rocket science. Follow the rules and nothing will happen until you run into idiots. You guys can say all you want. Weed is not alcohol or heroine or some other drug. Its just weed. Yeah if you feel nervous about driving when you smoke then dont but dont think that it impairs you like alcohol because it doesnt. SALVIA is just a dumb drug the government is making money off of. Never affected me and I have seen it do major things to other people smoking it.


All of you guys report his post (above) and member. This is just what the world needs less of, ignorant prejudiced racists! Nice going there, u just deserved a report!

I'm not gonna "touch" this one, his post allready revealed his true nature and age.

I'm outta this thread...


----------



## lowpro88 (Mar 18, 2010)

hey man first off how long had it been since you smoke that half J cuz they never shoulda had the right to search the vehicle unless it smelled like you just put that baby out than you pretty much fucked urself you shouldnt be driving stoned let alone driving and smokin ppl die cuz of that shit man if we want this shit legal or decriminilized you gotta be smart so they have no reasons to say no like ppl driving FUCKIN STONED. but say you werent smokin in the car just transporting the joints to another smoke spot than shit bro that sux but all you gotta say is NO officer you cannot search my vehicle cuz they gotta have probable cause and unless you gave em that you fucked urself not knowin the law


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

i got pulled over with a pipe in my lap the other day. 

ended up walking away with a fix-it ticket, and i still have my pipe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

i ALWAYS smoke while driving. if it's so dangerous, then why after 20 years of doing it have i had NO ill effects. how am i impaired? shouldn't my truck be covered in dents? from backing into shit and hitting poles in parking lots? hmmmmmm


----------



## patlpp (Mar 18, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> Obviously you guys are bad drivers if you cant smoke pot while driving.
> No, we are just responsible. It's not CAN'T, it's WON'T
> 
> im not talking about super baked but smoking a joint will not effect your driving.
> ...


This is a waste of effort. Get busted for all I care. I am the dude who calls the cops when I see someone driving impaired so beware. I encourage others to do so also. When one drives f'ed up, everyone pays. Screw the brotha toker bullshit. This guy is beyond hope so all we can do is get the heat on him


----------



## csmoney123 (Mar 18, 2010)

Reason I had em was that I don't smoke in my house (cigs or pot) out of courtesy to the other tenants in my building. I go to my my driveway and fire up one in the car when I'm so inclined, then go back inside and eat everything in sight usually lol. so usually ill have a bowl or joint or roach or two on me usually. 

Not that I drive around obliviously stoned running down people, or even drive badly in general. 

And my brake light was *NOT *out. they just use that as an excuse to pull you, then they say you're acting nervously for pc to search your car. And if your give em shit they'll arrest you for resisting, (I've seen this firsthand) The cops around here are notorious for their racism and general corruption, i'm more afraid of the cops around here than any criminals I may run into (i don't live in a "great" neighborhood) The people around here are by no means bad, just usually a different color than white. 

On top of that, most cops have some type of inferiority complex. So now that they've got a piece of tin on their shirt, a gun, pepper-spray and 4000 of their buddies for backup they're suddenly real badasses. they talk to you like you're an uneducated piece of shit, or they lecture you like they're your goddam mother or something. this dude was a fresh rookie too, just dying to arrest anyone he can.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i ALWAYS smoke while driving. if it's so dangerous, then why after 20 years of doing it have i had NO ill effects. how am i impaired? shouldn't my truck be covered in dents? from backing into shit and hitting poles in parking lots? hmmmmmm


More or less driving while high your mind tends to drift a bit. Most accidents happen in a split second.

You & I & most others have been lucky to not let our mind drift & the wrong split moment. I know of a stoner who pulled out of a parking lot & instead of looking both ways he just looked at the oncoming traffic & when he pulled out a person on a bicycle on the sidewalk got clipped by the car which never did a complete stop before pulling out of the parking lot. Maybe if that driver would of looked both ways the accident could of been avoided. 

Being high while driving can & does cause accidents.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

what about the SOBER drivers who kill people?

to try to compare pot with alcohol is pretty fucking stupid. you ever blackout on pot? how about piss yourself? vomit in your sleep? how about poisoning? alcohol will KILL you if over done. pot CAN't. that right there shows they DO NOT COMPARE.

caffeine is a drug. cold medicine is a drug. cigarettes are a drug. these all cause CHANGES in your meantal capacity.

if i have to explain then you wouldn't get it anyways. obviously.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i ALWAYS smoke while driving. if it's so dangerous, then why after 20 years of doing it have i had NO ill effects. how am i impaired? shouldn't my truck be covered in dents? from backing into shit and hitting poles in parking lots? hmmmmmm


Well because you are Superman.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> More or less driving while high your mind tends to drift a bit. Most accidents happen in a split second.
> 
> You & I & most others have been lucky to not let our mind drift & the wrong split moment. I know of a stoner who pulled out of a parking lot & instead of looking both ways he just looked at the oncoming traffic & when he pulled out a person on a bicycle on the sidewalk got clipped by the car which never did a complete stop before pulling out of the parking lot. Maybe if that driver would of looked both ways the accident could of been avoided.
> 
> Being high while driving can & does cause accidents.




and that would NEVER happen sober.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sure if you went to the Clerk Of The County Courts (Traffic & Misdemeanor) They will have 100s if not 1000s of cases for where people were high that caused an accident.

I was a Deputy Clerk for Robert E Lockwoods Office in Broward County after I graduated in the late 80s. Worked there for 4 years in Traffic & Misdemeanor. These cases do exist.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Well because you are Superman.


no, it's because i have control of myself. 


pretty simple.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> I'm sure if you went to the Clerk Of The County Courts (Traffic & Misdemeanor) They will have 100s if not 1000s of cases for where people were high that caused an accident.
> 
> I was a Deputy Clerk for Robert E Lockwoods Office in Broward County after I graduated in the late 80s. Worked there for 4 years in Traffic & Misdemeanor. These cases do exist.


i bet you MORE accidents were caused by people who WEREN'T high. therefore, by your logic, being high prevents accidents.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

i got pulled over by a veteran cop the other day. illegal left turn across pedestrian traffic during downtown daytime business hours. instant 300 dollar ticket. they have huge red NO LEFT TURN signs. i was focused on the people in the crosswalk, saw the cop coming at me, turned directly in front of him. 

he came up behind me hit his lights. i veered right, it was a one way street so i was in the far left lane. then i veered back left. then i made a left turn and veered right again. at this time my wife starts asking me what i'm doing. she says "he's pulling you over". i take my pipe from between my legs and stick it away. and veer back to the left, head halfway down the block, and pull into a parking lot. i was looking for the *safest* spot for both of us to park. 

we park he approaches. talks to me for a good 5 mins. then goes and does his thing. he's hella cool, and i can tell by his demeanor he is "seasoned". he comes back and talks to us another 5 mins. remember now I'M IMPAIRED TO THE POINT OF KILLING PEOPLE. he tells me my license is expired and writes me a fix-it ticket and sends me on my way. even says to keep the ticket with me in case i get pulled over again, they won't write me a second one. not that i get pulled over often. it's been 10 years. we get out of the truck and WALK away. we just happened to pull into the parking lot i was headed for. so now i walk past the cop, STILL IMPAIRED TO THE POINT OF KILLING PEOPLE. and he smiles and drives away.



cop not doing his job, or what?


you guys are lame, seriously. you sound like a bunch of 1950's housewives.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i got pulled over by a veteran cop the other day. illegal left turn across pedestrian traffic during downtown daytime business hours. instant 300 dollar ticket. they have huge red NO LEFT TURN signs. i was focused on the people in the crosswalk, saw the cop coming at me, turned directly in front of him.
> 
> he came up behind me hit his lights. i veered right, it was a one way street so i was in the far left lane. then i veered back left. then i made a left turn and veered right again. at this time my wife starts asking me what i'm doing. she says "he's pulling you over". i take my pipe from between my legs and stick it away. and veer back to the left, head halfway down the block, and pull into a parking lot. i was looking for the *safest* spot for both of us to park.
> 
> ...


Honestly, due to my anxiety issues, I have to get at least that impared to leave the house.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i bet you MORE accidents were caused by people who WEREN'T high. therefore, by your logic, being high prevents accidents.


That's silly. The point I'm trying to get across is that people high can & daily across the USA do get into accidents because they are high.

Trying to excuse it by saying MORE accidents are caused by other means is ridiculous. Go comfort the families who lost a child or a loved one due to someone being high. Make sure you tell them, it could of been worse, the driver could of been drunk so get over your loss, it's not a big deal.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i got pulled over by a veteran cop the other day. illegal left turn across pedestrian traffic during downtown daytime business hours. instant 300 dollar ticket. they have huge red NO LEFT TURN signs. i was focused on the people in the crosswalk, saw the cop coming at me, turned directly in front of him.
> 
> he came up behind me hit his lights. i veered right, it was a one way street so i was in the far left lane. then i veered back left. then i made a left turn and veered right again. at this time my wife starts asking me what i'm doing. she says "he's pulling you over". i take my pipe from between my legs and stick it away. and veer back to the left, head halfway down the block, and pull into a parking lot. i was looking for the *safest* spot for both of us to park.
> 
> ...


I really can't believe what I'm reading. On the one hand, you make an illegal left because you were "focused", On the other hand your wife is "WTF are you doing ? " Your sense of reality is so skewed. 
Nobody ever made any correlation between alcohol and Pot in regards to its intoxicating effects. The correlation is that both impair you, one way or another. Yes, other things impair you too so why should Pot be stricken from that list as a no-no ? So far we are stupid, lame, and old fashioned. Do you have any more intelligent facts that it's ok to smoke pot and drive other than because you can Superman?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> That's silly. The point I'm trying to get across is that people high can & daily across the USA do get into accidents because they are high.
> 
> Trying to excuse it by saying MORE accidents are caused by other means is ridiculous. Go comfort the families who lost a child or a loved one due to someone being high. Make sure you tell them, it could of been worse, the driver could of been drunk so get over your loss, it's not a big deal.


what i am saying is SOBER people get into accidents as well so there is way you can say pot caused the accident. 

why is this so hard to understand?


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what about the SOBER drivers who kill people?
> 
> to try to compare pot with alcohol is pretty fucking stupid. you ever blackout on pot? how about piss yourself? vomit in your sleep? how about poisoning? alcohol will KILL you if over done. pot CAN't. that right there shows they DO NOT COMPARE.
> 
> ...


it's not comparing the 2 substances, we're just saying that cannabis also changes your "perception" (maybe another word would suit better, English is not my mother toungue), and yes there are tons of bad driver who drive sober, but they're not discussed here. My standing is 0 tolerance in traffic, thats my opinion, just go to the facts of the "why" people get killed in traffic and I'm sure on 1st place is DUI's (including drugs and alcohol, I'm sure cannabis is on a low count but still)

I never vomited in my sleep, pissed myself or blacked out on pot, but I been slow in reactions, drifting, forgetting etc. That never happens to you when you smoke or it just don't "happen" to ya when you smoke and drive?

//CaL


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

patlpp said:


> I really can't believe what I'm reading. On the one hand, you make an illegal left because you were "focused", On the other hand your wife is "WTF are you doing ? " Your sense of reality is so skewed.
> Nobody ever made any correlation between alcohol and Pot in regards to its intoxicating effects. The correlation is that both impair you, one way or another. Yes, other things impair you too so why should Pot be stricken from that list as a no-no ? So far we are stupid, lame, and old fashioned. Do you have any more intelligent facts that it's ok to smoke pot and drive other than because you can Superman?


yeah, the fact that the COP saw NO IMPAIRMENT pretty much proves it. 
but i'm sure you'll make yourself look smarter than the cop now.
my wife was sober and clueless. 

you started with the insults. funny how you can't take them yourself.


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 18, 2010)

I saw this on NORML before and thought i would share with anyone who didn't read it.. link to full article is under the quote




> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A 2007 case-control study published in the _Canadian Journal of Public Health_ reviewed 10-years of US auto-fatality data. Investigators found that US drivers with blood alcohol levels of 0.05% &#8211; a level well below the legal limit for intoxication &#8211; were three times as likely to have engaged in unsafe driving activities prior to a fatal crash as compared to individuals who tested positive for marijuana. A 2005 review of auto accident fatality data from France showed similar results, finding that drivers who tested positive for any amount of alcohol had a four times greater risk of having a fatal accident than did drivers who tested positive for marijuana in their blood. I[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]n the latter study, even drivers with low levels of alcohol present in their blood (below 0.05%) experienced a greater elevated risk as compared to drivers who tested positive for high concentrations of cannabis (above 5ng/ml). Both studies noted that overall few traffic accidents appeared to be attributed to driver&#8217;s operating a vehicle while impaired by cannabis.[/FONT][/FONT]





http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7459
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> it's not comparing the 2 substances, we're just saying that cannabis also changes your "perception" (maybe another word would suit better, English is not my mother toungue), and yes there are tons of bad driver who drive sober, but they're not discussed here. My standing is 0 tolerance in traffic, thats my opinion, just go to the facts of the "why" people get killed in traffic and I'm sure on 1st place is DUI's (including drugs and alcohol, I'm sure cannabis is on a low count but still)
> 
> I never vomited in my sleep, pissed myself or blacked out on pot, but I been slow in reactions, drifting, forgetting etc. That never happens to you when you smoke or it just don't "happen" to ya when you smoke and drive?
> 
> //CaL


as does coffee, cigarettes and cough medicine.

why do i have to repeat myself?

who's high here?


----------



## patlpp (Mar 18, 2010)

imLIFTED said:


> I saw this on NORML before and thought i would share with anyone who didn't read it.. link to full article is under the quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Typically, these studies reveal that drivers who possess THC/blood concentrations above 5ng/ml  implying cannabis inhalation within the past 1-3 hours25-26  experience an elevated risk of accident compared to drug-free controls.27-28 (Motorists who test positive for the presence of THC in the blood at concentrations below this threshold typically do not have an increased risk compared to controls.29) However, this elevated risk is below the risk presented by drivers who have consumed even small quantities of alcohol."

This is why I never said pot gets you as f'ed up as alcohol . I said you [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]are [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]STILL impaired, one way or another, just as this study concludes. 

[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## patlpp (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, the fact that the COP saw NO IMPAIRMENT pretty much proves it.
> but i'm sure you'll make yourself look smarter than the cop now.
> my wife was sober and clueless.
> 
> you started with the insults. funny how you can't take them yourself.


Smoke another joint Superman, your perception in this matter is so entertaining.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> as does coffee, cigarettes and cough medicine.
> 
> why do i have to repeat myself?
> 
> who's high here?


you don't need to repeat yourself, plz don't try to make me look dumb...

I'm not hating fdd, but are you in all honesty comparing coffee and cigarettes w cannabis? I'm sure there are accidents caused by too much or too little caffeine or nicotine, or by couch medicine, but do you really believe that these 3 (coffee, cigs, cough med.) are comparable to cannabis or alcohol as to how it changes your perception and as to how frequent they are factors to an accident? In my country some cough medicine have a "red warning triangle" wich means ur not allowed "using" it and drive, so over here the tolerance in traffic is very low, that's also why there are lesser accidents caused by DUI's but still they are N1 reason for fatal accidents...

//CaL


----------



## patlpp (Mar 18, 2010)

csmoney123 said:


> Reason I had em was that I don't smoke in my house (cigs or pot) out of courtesy to the other tenants in my building. I go to my my driveway and fire up one in the car when I'm so inclined, then go back inside and eat everything in sight usually lol. so usually ill have a bowl or joint or roach or two on me usually.
> 
> Not that I drive around obliviously stoned running down people, or even drive badly in general.
> 
> ...


I think your thread was stolen and I apologize. I really respect how you man up to shit. Good luck my man


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what i am saying is SOBER people get into accidents as well so there is way you can say pot caused the accident.
> 
> why is this so hard to understand?



I value my clean record & auto insurance rates. God forbid I were to ever cause an accident I better be sober. The last thing I need is marijuana to land me in jail for DWI/DUI


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> you don't need to repeat yourself, plz don't try to make me look dumb...
> 
> I'm not hating fdd, but are you in all honesty comparing coffee and cigarettes w cannabis? I'm sure there are accidents caused by too much or too little caffeine or nicotine, or by couch medicine, but do you really believe that these 3 (coffee, cigs, cough med.) are comparable to cannabis or alcohol as to how it changes your perception and as to how frequent they are factors to an accident? In my country some cough medicine have a "red warning triangle" wich means ur not allowed "using" it and drive, so over here the tolerance in traffic is very low, that's also why there are lesser accidents caused by DUI's but still they are N1 reason for fatal accidents...
> 
> //CaL



wtf you keep bringing up alcohol for? i don't drink. you all keep comparing it to booze but i can't compare it to anything else. biased much? let's tried to stay focused on *just pot from now on*. then you won't get so confused. 





why did the cop let me go? if i was so IMPAIRED? no one has answered this yet. 

how is one tested for being stoned? 


why did i not get tested?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Smoke another joint Superman, your perception in this matter is so entertaining.


yet you refuse to answer a simple question that proves you wrong. i wouldn't answer either. 

your "opinion" over a cops observation. hmmmm, who should i go with?


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> how is one tested for being stoned


In Florida a drivers license is a privilege & not a right. If you're pulled over high as a kite or the cop smells marijuana but can't find it. By law he can order a blood test to be taken from you. Not many people read the handbooks completely before they apply for a drivers license or bother to remember everything in the book. They just study road signs, parallel parking, put on seat belt, mirror adjusting & crap like that.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yet you refuse to answer a simple question that proves you wrong. i wouldn't answer either.
> 
> your "opinion" over a cops observation. hmmmm, who should i go with?


I guess you got me. Your so smart. You should be the poster boy for marijuana. It surely will be legalized


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

patlpp said:


> I guess you got me. Your so smart. You should be the poster boy for marijuana. It surely will be legalized


it's "you're", copper.  

who's smart now? 

i win again.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's "you're", copper.
> 
> who's smart now?
> 
> i win again.


Here here everybody, Superman didn't get caught by a cop when he endangered your families lives when he was toking and driving. Yea your smart , You win.

I guess I got a -Rep. I am so devastated. He wins again!! Such power with your 40 posts a day for the last 3 1/2 years. I wish I was half the man you are with such maturity and composure. Who said marijuana damages emotional growth.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 18, 2010)

> yet you refuse to answer a simple question that proves you wrong. i wouldn't answer either.


You never answered this:



PANGcake said:


> I never vomited in my sleep, pissed myself or blacked out on pot, but I been slow in reactions, drifting, forgetting etc. That never happens to you when you smoke or it just don't "happen" to ya when you smoke and drive?
> 
> //CaL


 


fdd2blk said:


> wtf you keep bringing up alcohol for? i don't drink. you all keep comparing it to booze but i can't compare it to anything else. biased much? let's tried to stay focused on *just pot from now on*. then you won't get so confused.





> "...but do you really believe that these 3 (coffee, cigs, cough med.) are comparable to cannabis OR alcohol..."


 That's why I put the OR there, cuz I knew would make a remark regarding me mentioning alcohol



> why did the cop let me go? if i was so IMPAIRED? no one has answered this yet.
> 
> how is one tested for being stoned?
> 
> ...


I don't know how impaired you were, but unless your one of those not affected "negative", slow reactions, drifting, forgetting etc. (combined w driving negative) then you were impaired. Since you have been smoking for such a long time maybe he couldnt "see" it on you, that doesnt mean your not "under the influence".

As some1 mentioned, if he suspected he coulda done a blood test, I've even heard of "strips" that they can place on your forhead and it reacts w the sweat showing of there's any THC, as I said I've only heard this1, dun actually know if it's true?!


----------



## tbon3rl!ves (Mar 18, 2010)

in MD they cant search your car unless your being arrested. They pulled me over for speeding and searched my car and found a dime in my guitar case. i told the judge that they searched my car illegally and they totally dropped my possession charge. another time when i was 10 i was driving with my mom and they searched our car and arrested her for "marijuana" in the car. turns out it was dirt in the handle of the door....ever since then ive HATED......................HATED...............cops


----------



## dr green lung (Mar 18, 2010)

i was pulled over for a license plate light being out (it wasnt) given a sobriety check, was just under the .08 but taken in anyway. The case is pending, but I still have a suspended license for two months, and that will kill my ability to work, which will put me out of a job and way into debt. Stay out of Burbank, CA


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 18, 2010)

I got arrested and did 6 month probation for 3 blunt roaches and some seeds. I wasn't even pulled over, I ran out of gas at a closed gas station. a friend of mine got pinned for a bag of dirt, cop said it was hash. bottom line cops are criminals with badges.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 18, 2010)

dr green lung said:


> i was pulled over for a license plate light being out (it wasnt) given a sobriety check, was just under the .08 but taken in anyway. The case is pending, but I still have a suspended license for two months, and that will kill my ability to work, which will put me out of a job and way into debt. Stay out of Burbank, CA


stay out of America this country fucking sucks


----------



## dr green lung (Mar 18, 2010)

A kid was in the tank for possession even with a med card. He had one joint. Point is, the Burbank PD needs to fill the books to make it look like they are effective, so they can keep their jobs, while the rest of us are scrambling


----------



## dr green lung (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea SVChop If only I could


----------



## JTALO111 (Mar 18, 2010)

Juggalomidgetfahker said:


> Pot is way different then alcohol, especially for those who do it on a regular basis....other than a warm feeling behind my eyes and a state of wellbeing and peace my reaction time is just as good. I have never been in an accident as a result of being stoned and the only difference with my driving is I go slower at night if I am baked but since I usually speed that is probably a good thing. Point is that everyone needs to be responsible for themselves, the Govt doesn't need to have a say in it if it isn't affecting others and it isn't. Obviously if you are one of the few that pot hits extra hard, all I can say is I wish I was you and I wouldn't drive in that case but I smoke 24-7 otherwise my social anxiety would destroy my business and obviously I need to drive to do estimates and get jobs...but only ignorant people try to compare alcohol and pot cuz they are two entirely different chemicals.


 I would have jump on that point but you got it.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 18, 2010)

dr green lung said:


> Yea SVChop If only I could


right im stuck in michigan. Cali and MI have the worst economies right now. we have a canadian dyke with moles for a face. and you have an ex movie star.  weed can save and or improve lives but is illegal. alcohol and tobacco that kill and destroy lives are legal. shit just never makes sense.


----------



## dr green lung (Mar 18, 2010)

Even more Chop, we got people dying from LEGAL drugs (Corey Haims) and even ADMINISTERED by doctors (Michael Jackson), and yet we cant get a break on a little comfort herb. Legal drugs kill just as well as the illegal ones, and nobody (almost) is willing to take responsibility when the fuck up. Which is why we need cops and courts, but when they dont have enough legitimate crime to cover, they need to make shit up


----------



## dr green lung (Mar 18, 2010)

Like emptying out the prisons so they can chase the bad guys again and keep their phony jobs. And we all get to pay for it. Hooray for us


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 18, 2010)

society as a whole is fucked and no one seems to feel like anything can be done so world keeps spinning faster and faster in the wrong direction. Im sick as shit and fed up with everyone's damn general stupidity about damn near everything. TOO MUCH I CAN'T


----------



## dr green lung (Mar 18, 2010)

I know what ya mean Chop. In an effort to make themselves seem essential, more and more people are doing stupider and stupider things. Cop in the Bronx the other day went public about police just pulling people off the street so that the booking sheets were full. they write any kind of crap down, then you have to prove your"disorderly conduct" was just a game of hoops. We do need police for real crimes. like assault and robbery (although I won't call em when my plants "grow feet") but they have stopped realizing they are there to "protect and serve" and now just dont want to have to be on unemployment. Everyone else can be, as long as they still have a place to go during the day


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 18, 2010)

basically people are only concentrating on how to make the next buck. not how to make the next buck easier to make. kinda like beating a bag of chips out of a broken vending machine but never bothering to call the guy that can fix it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Here here everybody, Superman didn't get caught by a cop when he endangered your families lives when he was toking and driving. Yea your smart , You win.
> 
> I guess I got a -Rep. I am so devastated. He wins again!! Such power with your 40 posts a day for the last 3 1/2 years. I wish I was half the man you are with such maturity and composure. Who said marijuana damages emotional growth.



you are wrong again. i did not -rep you. i did not rep you at all. 

keep trying.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> You never answered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do all the things you mentioned driving sober as well. to answer all your questions. i wasn't impaired. i keep trying to tell you that. the cop felt i was fine as well. so by anyone here telling me i wasn't really holds no water for me. i am truly sorry, but i will take real life over the internet any day. real life will always win. 

i am a medical patient i will test positive regardless if i'm high at the time or not. how is anyone going to prove i was impaired? 

sorry if i don't turn into a bumbling idiot when i'm high. i know you all would love to hold onto the stereotype. but it's just not true.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 19, 2010)

Im much more cautious driving when I'm high. If I'm sober I'm liable to deliberately run your stupid ass off the road. see its good for road rage. If I'm high and your driving like a damn idiot I just wont notice. lol j/k I will, but it wont bother me as much.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 19, 2010)

Can the strips they put on your forehead detect weed hidden in your bum? I bet it just reads: stupid and doesn't actually do shit. then they tell you you failed and put cuffs on you.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy crap lol


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Mar 19, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> The "pot version" of me would win easily. Why? Because "pot me" would be so "focused" on the fighting cuz pot me is stoned, not due to the fact that it's life or death...
> 
> I'm even one of those boring people who ask myself the question: Why are there sold cars for "daily" use that can go faster than the speed limit? If you wan't to risk other peoples lives by speeding, buy your own damn race track. There's a reason for speed limits but is there a reason for making cars go faster than the max speed limit other than for racing purposes?
> 
> "It's not the violence of the few that scares me. It's the silence of the many." Dr. Martin Luther King Jr


Speed limits are nothing more than a means for the government to suck money out of you. Because think about it if your doing the speed limited 60-70 down the highway and you hit something your fucked. If you hit something doing 100+... your still fucked. Either way something is going to be broken or bleeding or maybe you'll end up dead. It's just an easy way for the gov't to make some quick cash.



PANGcake said:


> you don't need to repeat yourself, plz don't try to make me look dumb...
> 
> I'm not hating fdd, but are you in all honesty comparing coffee and cigarettes w cannabis? I'm sure there are accidents caused by too much or too little caffeine or nicotine, or by couch medicine, but do you really believe that these 3 (coffee, cigs, cough med.) are comparable to cannabis or alcohol as to how it changes your perception and as to how frequent they are factors to an accident? In my country some cough medicine have a "red warning triangle" wich means ur not allowed "using" it and drive, so over here the tolerance in traffic is very low, that's also why there are lesser accidents caused by DUI's but still they are N1 reason for fatal accidents...
> 
> //CaL


Yes they could be comparable to marijuana or alcohol because they all have different effects that change how you react. For instance caffeine, you can acquire an addiction to it, you can argue with me on that one all you want but your not going to change my view of it, which is different from mj but yes it is meant to wake you up and keep you in reality longer, but what do you say to people who live on coffee? or Coca Cola? Ie the ones who don't sleep and drive all day long and that's how they stay awake. Because I've gone for a few days on end with no sleep and only caffeine to keep me concscious(was I driving? no xD but thats besides the point). By the time I actually felt like laying down I was zombie like. I had no idea what was going on, no recollection of previous events, I could hardly keep my eyes open no matter how much caffeine i took in or how many cigarettes I smoked(Nicotine is a stimulant) I was constantly nodding off, and riding a bike to take someone home was a chore due to the zombie like state and the constant nodding off, I did almost flip the bike a few times, and I did fall off of it a few times. You can't tell me that caffeine, cigarettes, etc. can't impair you...

And I have been in the car with someone who was driving drunk, someone stoned, and someone without sleep before. Of them all drunkeness posed the greatest risk(I made them stop driving), sleep was next(had to constantly wake them up), and stoned was the least(never even came close to a close call any of the times ive been in the car with someone stoned)

Btw Cs how did your case go?


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 19, 2010)

Crypt Keeper said:


> if your doing the speed limited 60-70 down the highway and you hit something your fucked. If you hit something doing 100+... your still fucked.


Don't forget that if you're driving 15mph & hit a pedestrian that person is fucked.


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Mar 19, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Don't forget that if you're driving 15mph & hit a pedestrian that person is fucked.


This is true this is true, but what I'm saying is that the speed limits don't protect you from getting hurt in an accident because your still gonna get a nice hospital visit more likely than not. They're more or less just a source of revenue for the government.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 19, 2010)

Crypt Keeper said:


> This is true this is true, but what I'm saying is that the speed limits don't protect you from getting hurt in an accident because your still gonna get a nice hospital visit more likely than not. They're more or less just a source of revenue for the government.


The speed limits are created to protect !! Whether it be to protect the wreckless driver or to protect everyone else from wreckless drivers. If it were up to me the fines for speeding tickets across the board would be much stiffer. I'm all for $1000 fines for speeding just over 10mph the limit. If you're that much in a hurry to get someplace then you should leave a little earlier. Maybe if the fines were steeper there would be less speeders & less speeders equal less accidents.


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Mar 19, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> The speed limits are created to protect !! Whether it be to protect the wreckless driver or to protect everyone else from wreckless drivers. If it were up to me the fines for speeding tickets across the board would be much stiffer. I'm all for $1000 fines for speeding just over 10mph the limit. If you're that much in a hurry to get someplace then you should leave a little earlier. Maybe if the fines were steeper there would be less speeders & less speeders equal less accidents.


That would do nothing of the sort! Prime example is prohibition and drug laws! Just because you create a stricter punishment doesn't mean shit to people who are going to do it anyways and it's just going to add in more complications. So for example you may have cops get tighter on speeding, the increased cost of tickets but its not going to deter people and as they get tighter about speed limits and more tickets go out, more people get more marks on there licenses and more and more get revoked, your going to have more people driving illegally i would imagine people would be doing more desperate things for cash depending on where there standing was before, basically we'd all end up having to ride a bike wherever we went because no one would be able to legally drive, and if you chose to drive illegally you'd more likely than not end up in jail. Besides if speed limits and tickets actually worked at preventing people from speeding don't you think it should work like that for drugs, murder, rape, etc etc?


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 19, 2010)

> Speed limits are nothing more than a means for the government to suck money out of you. Because think about it if your doing the speed limited 60-70 down the highway and you hit something your fucked. If you hit something doing 100+... your still fucked. Either way something is going to be broken or bleeding or maybe you'll end up dead. It's just an easy way for the gov't to make some quick cash.


LMAO, on what planet were you born? 



> "Speed limits are nothing more than a means for the government to suck money out of you."


If you don't know the "real" reason for speed limits, then you are really ignorant. 



Crypt Keeper said:


> This is true this is true, but what I'm saying is that the speed limits don't protect you from getting hurt in an accident because your still gonna get a nice hospital visit more likely than not. They're more or less just a source of revenue for the government.


they do protect you, it could be the difference between life or death. There is a reason for speed limits, and it isn't for the gov. to make money LOL! 



mookie brown said:


> The speed limits are created to protect !! Whether it be to protect the wreckless driver or to protect everyone else from wreckless drivers. If it were up to me the fines for speeding tickets across the board would be much stiffer. I'm all for $1000 fines for speeding just over 10mph the limit. If you're that much in a hurry to get someplace then you should leave a little earlier. Maybe if the fines were steeper there would be less speeders & less speeders equal less accidents.


couldn't agree w you more. I wouldn't have agreed w ya when I was 20, but that was then... 



Crypt Keeper said:


> That would do nothing of the sort! Prime example is prohibition and drug laws! Just because you create a stricter punishment doesn't mean shit to people who are going to do it anyways and it's just going to add in more complications. So for example you may have cops get tighter on speeding, the increased cost of tickets but its not going to deter people and as they get tighter about speed limits and more tickets go out, more people get more marks on there licenses and more and more get revoked, your going to have more people driving illegally i would imagine people would be doing more desperate things for cash depending on where there standing was before, basically we'd all end up having to ride a bike wherever we went because no one would be able to legally drive, and if you chose to drive illegally you'd more likely than not end up in jail. Besides if speed limits and tickets actually worked at preventing people from speeding don't you think it should work like that for drugs, murder, rape, etc etc?


LMAO again you prove your lack of life experience and facts to back you shit up. First you compare speeding w drug laws. People have an adiction to drugs, they can't stay away from it, but speeding? I would treat an addict as if he was sick, no jail sentence is gonna get an addict to stop using drugs. But speeding isn't really the same thing ya know, or maybe you think so?



> "Besides if speed limits and tickets actually worked at preventing people from speeding don't you think it should work like that for drugs, murder, rape, etc etc."


Hahaha, this really cracked me up! I wish it was enough w a ticket and a rapist would be done w hes thang, but again this isn't really like speeding...you think a murderer or a rapist would think just before the "act": "Oh I fergot I might get a ticket for this one, better stop before it's too late". On the other hand a "speeder" might: "I'm late for work, I could go faster but then I might get a 1000$ ticket, nah I'll call my boss and tell him/her ima come few minutes late." What you think?


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 19, 2010)

Crypt Keeper,
Comparing apples & oranges will get you nowhere. Not everyone speeds & yes there will be smart enough people who like to speed 1o+ miles over the limit say, Fuck that I'm not speeding at all period !! There are more people out on the roads who aren't breaking laws then the way you come off as there are. It's only those who break laws in the first place that do all the crying. 

Maybe if you loss someone due to a speeder striking her at a cross walk & killed her on impact your thought process might be different. 

In all my vehicles I keep a picture of my wife who I loss 16 years ago to this very reason. It's a reminder for me to not speed & not put anyone elses life in jeopardy.

The toughest thing was not being allowed to look at her & be able to say my goodbyes due to the injuries she suffered.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 19, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> couldn't agree w you more. I wouldn't have agreed w ya when I was 20, but that was then...


I hear ya, At 20 I would speed also. We all did when we were younger. 

Now my daughter thinks I drive like an old man but for good reasons. If only I could convince her to let me get a Harley I'd be happy. She's scared of bikes & thinks something bad will happen to me. She lays the guilt trip hard but that's a good thing. I told her that if she should marry a man who rides a bike then I'm going to get one.


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Mar 19, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> LMAO, on what planet were you born?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here I'll do this with you, you drive a car into a tree at 60, I'll drive a car into one at 100 I guarantee neither of us is going to make it out very well. I know what I'm talking about when it comes to the damage end of a car wreck at various speeds, my dad used to work in an ambulance and saw the accidents first hand and there is no different between a car wrapped around a tree at 60 or a car wrapped around a tree at 120. Last year there were a pair of kids GOING THE SPEED LIMIT down a road they lost control of the car and slammed into a tree. The engine ended up in the drivers lap slicing him clean in half and the other ended up thrown out of the car and smeared down the street. Take a guess how fast they were going, because they were going the speed limit which for the road they were on was only 45mph. My dad got pictures of a motorcycle wreck in an email before. Guy was going around a corner at the speed limit of 60, had full racing suit, helmet, boots, the works. Bike tire slipped from under him and the only thing you could recognize from him was a toe or a few fingers. Just because you do the speed limit doesn't mean your going to be "safe" and that everything will be all fine and dandy because in reality it won't your still gonna get messed up at 60 the same as your gonna get messed up at 100. So if they aren't protecting you then what else are they going to do? Seeing as how they don't create an almighty barrier of safeness if you fall within them. If you want to do that then here's what everyone driving should do; Slow down to a complete stop, put the car in park, pull the keys out of the ignition, and start walking. Because then there is no way anyone can speed, or as you say create more danger to everyone else. And for the life and death thing I'm not going to go there because I have no opinion on who dies and who doesn't, yes I have feelings and attachments, but with some of the people that are kept alive now a days it just shouldnt happen. And yes I have had a family member in that situation, and yes I was next to them on their death bed when they died. So yes I have experienced watching a loved one die. 

If you think about it you can form an addiction to speeding. World of Warcraft has no drugs to enter your system, only a keyboard, mouse, computer, and internet connection. Yet you have people losing jobs, relationships, their whole lives to the game. Why? Because they became addicted to it, they couldn't stop playing it long enough to goto work or to spend time with their significant other. So if your going to treat an addict as if he's sick then what are you going to do to the hundreds of thousands of people who do nothing but play World of Warcraft or Everquest and throw their lives away because they have to do that one last quest because they can't turn on the computer because they have to play their game? Yes you could just unplug them and they cant play it at home anymore. Home being the keyword because they could just go somewhere else. Are you going to put them into a rehab facility? I don't think there's anything you can flush out of their system. The same thing goes for speeding. Some people need that rush of adrenaline. Some people have to have that speed. Hell I have a friend who can't do less than 100 down the road without going berserk. You don't think that's an addiction? The need to have something unless you want to face the withdrawl from it? Addictions aren't only physical dependencies such as coke or meth that make your body require the drug, they can also be mental. Thing that you have in your head that you think you need but you don't. 

And your still not getting it... JUST BECAUSE THEY SAY NO DOESNT MEAN PEOPLE WONT STILL DO IT... Because they can compare to each other, not in the same degree of severity but in the fact that rape is illegal yet you still have men and women being raped each year, murder is illegal yet you still have people being murdered each year, speeding is illegal yet people still speed each year. And it doesn't matter what the punishment is on it either. Just because murder could mean a life sentence or possible execution doesn't stop people from doing it. Your not going to have a murderer think to himself "Hrmm... You know I could be incarcerated for life for this, or [state depending] be executed for doing this... maybe I shouldn't do it." No if he's going to do it and he's thought about it those punishments aren't going to deter him. The same as if a speeder wants to speed he's not going to think "Oh no I could get a ticket and have to pay a fine if I go over the speed limit, maybe I shouldn't do that." No he's just gonna go ahead and speed right on ahead.

Personally I think if you want to do 100 then go ahead just realize what it entails, if you want to go 60 go ahead just realize what it entails, and if you don't want to drive at all then go ahead and walk or ride a bike. I have lost people to speeders, and their own speeding and it doesn't change my thoughts tho. Why not? Because speed limit or not your still gonna get jacked up and probably wind up in a hospital. I'm all for bikes but another example of the speed limit dealio. One of my friends parents that I got along with quite well with got into a bike wreck when they ran into a deer that jumped in front of them at the speed limit of 50. The bike was trashed, my friends dad ended up in the hospital with a few broken bones I believe and his mother ended up in a coma for 6 months and had to relearn atleast half of what she used to know. Another friends mother that I'm quite close with(I keep my friends close like family) was walking down a road when she was 17 or 18 and was hit by a blue pick up doing about 100-110, and was paralyzed from the waist down, as well as lost all her memory of how to eat, drink, and all of her schooling etc. and had to relearn it all. I do know what can happen when people speed and I also know what can happen when people don't. Both ways in a wreck someones getting jacked up. If your going to say I don't know shit and haven't seen anything or experienced anything then you can kiss my ass because I probably see and do so many more things than the average high school senior should have seen and done and know about. I've had to talk people out of suicide before, hell I had to chase down two of my friends before one got to the other with a knife. Have you ever tried to hold back a man set out to kill someone while he's still in a seething rage? While the fuckers still holding a god damned knife? I think not. I know a lot more than you think I do, and I'm smarter than the average bear. So before you think you know what I've experienced, bend down and give me a big ole kiss on my ass.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 19, 2010)

do you ever wonder if not speeding prevents accidents from happening, you know cause the faster your going the less time you have to react. I speed, I like speed. but I never do when I have anyone with me, or If there is traffic I don't speed. Open highway no cars for miles.... then its just me and my truck going whatever speed we feel right with.


----------



## dr green lung (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Mookie. If you mix apples and oranges, you get fruit salad. Thats gotta be something!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2010)

[youtube]43CoY7ZjLq0[/youtube]


----------



## patlpp (Mar 20, 2010)

mind of a 17 yr old but he's 50


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2010)

spent the day on the seadoo. smoked hash on the drive up to the lake. perfect day


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 20, 2010)

dr green lung said:


> Hey Mookie. If you mix apples and oranges, you get fruit salad. Thats gotta be something!



Normally I wouldn't respond to crap remarks like this but I'll give it a try. It's gotta be something you say. Hmmmmm wait I'm thinking, one more second, Ok got it !! That you were able to think of something stupid to say all on your own. Bravo


----------



## patlpp (Mar 20, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Normally I wouldn't respond to crap remarks like this but I'll give it a try. It's gotta be something you say. Hmmmmm wait I'm thinking, one more second, Ok got it !! That you were able to think of something stupid to say all on your own. Bravo



Mookie , I just ran across a little quote from Username Sadista 

"....and if you're debating a fool, you are one "

It's futile, you're arguing with children.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Mookie , I just ran across a little quote from Username Sadista
> 
> "....and if you're debating a fool, you are one "
> 
> It's futile, you're arguing with children.


except you aren't even presenting anything. you can't even rebut a simple scenario. you've offer ZERO evidence of any of your "opinions". when factual evidence is presented that disputes your claims you simply resort to insults.

you've offered nothing but your hate. no scientific studies. no stats. no links. nothing. not even a story. just "pot makes you run over babies. i will bury you all."

then you call me childish.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> except you aren't even presenting anything. you can't even rebut a simple scenario. you've offer ZERO evidence of any of your "opinions". when factual evidence is presented that disputes your claims you simply resort to insults.
> 
> you've offered nothing but your hate. no scientific studies. no stats. no links. nothing. not even a story. just "pot makes you run over babies. i will bury you all."
> 
> then you call me childish.


Why should I argue with someone with a reading comprehension of a crotch crab?

Funny how you responded to my comments when I wasn't directing them directly to you......feel a little defensive?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Why should I argue with someone with a reading comprehension of a crotch crab?
> 
> Funny how you responded to my comments when I wasn't directing them directly to you......feel a little defensive?


funny, you try to insult my reading comprehension, yet insult me when i "get it". 

your attacks and insults will no longer be tolerated. you have offered nothing but hate to this thread. it's over now. please move on.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Mar 20, 2010)

patlpp said:


> wtf? I constantly read posts of how poor little pot smoker gets busted for possession in a vehicle. Is MJ such a miracle drug that you think you can drive ok high? Good. Ask a drunk how he/she drives drunk. They will ALWAYS say they drive ok. If they found the MJ somewhere obscure where you couldn't get it than I take it back as far as raggin on you, but you didn't say where they found it nor if you were high or not. Too many people die from shitheads driving f'ed up.



Erm... comparing alcohol to marijuana is like comparing prescription drugs to herbal remedies. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 20, 2010)

[


Cassiopeia said:


> Erm... comparing alcohol to marijuana is like comparing prescription drugs to herbal remedies. Doesn't make sense.


Errn...The comparison was not the substance itself . THE COMPARISON WAS THAT IMPAIRED DRIVERS THINK THEY ARE NOT IMPAIRED, REGARDLESS OF THE SUBSTANCE.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys are lame, seriously. you sound like a bunch of 1950's housewives.





fdd2blk said:


> to try to compare pot with alcohol is pretty fucking stupid.






fdd2blk said:


> yeah, the fact that the COP saw NO IMPAIRMENT pretty much proves it.  so why are you jabbin up the rear?


After those comments then the shit started flying. You are an embarrassment to this forum: You instigate shit: "spent the day on the seadoo. smoked hash on the drive up to the lake. perfect day " than give -rep. If you were a real man you would have had an impartial moderator dish out the -rep. I've seen you do this on other threads too. Misusing what little power you have in this world. I honestly think you are just rationalizing your own behavior driving stoned. You know it's wrong, but you can't stop doing it.

P.S I saw you on your glass blowing video and by the looks of you, you definitely do not fit the profile of a pot smoker/driver. THATS why the Cop didn't key in. You must be delusional to think that him not catching you validates your skewed, pot-saturated perception that smoking/driving is safe.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2010)

What a funny thread. Hello Money! Welcome and I wish you the best. Remember this Money, that the government got you and they want your money. They don't really care about your crime they care about that money. You will pay them money and in return they will set you free so you can make more money and give it to them.

As for what this thread has moved towards. All cannabis is different. Smoke some wafty sativa and sure, I will say you can be a BETTER driver, more alert atleast. Now smoke some fukin couch-lockin ass indica and your baked ass is gonna crash into the drive-thru prompter at burger King. Stay home! We smoke weed to be impaired. To say that you weren't impaired sounds to me like instead you just weren't high anymore. So in reality, like real life scenarios, I think both sides are correct. People+weed=dangerous
People+weed=notdangerous


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 20, 2010)

Cassiopeia said:


> Erm... comparing alcohol to marijuana is like comparing prescription drugs to herbal remedies. Doesn't make sense.


Comparing one death caused by someone driving stoned on marijuana compared to another death caused by someone driving on alcohol is the same thing. Someone died that didn't have to.

Everyone is going to do what they want, I just hope nobody causes an accident & please don't be driving next to me down the street taunting me with your pipe or joints while you drive. I'm not a snitch but I'll be the first one to call FiveO to get your ass off the road !!


----------



## patlpp (Mar 20, 2010)

patlpp said:


> After those comments then the shit started flying. You are an embarrassment to this forum: You instigate shit: "spent the day on the seadoo. smoked hash on the drive up to the lake. perfect day " than give -rep. If you were a real man you would have had an impartial moderator dish out the -rep. I've seen you do this on other threads too. Misusing what little power you have in this world. I honestly think you are just rationalizing your own behavior driving stoned. You know it's wrong, but you can't stop doing it.


Watch out mookie , your next , I got dinged. But I repost my reply here to bring home a point. They are all rationalizing.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's a link to a good site covering U.S car accidents. 

http://www-fars.nhtsa.dot.gov/Main/index.aspx

Here's an article from april 2009, the full "study" can be downloaded.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2009-04-11-marijuana-driving_N.htm

"Our study found that men with self-reported DUIC (driving under the influence of cannabis) tend to be associated with an increased risk of being involved in a car accident," study author Isabelle Richer, a doctoral candidate in the psychology department, said in the news release (_USA Today_, April 11, 2009).

//CaL

edit: LOL i got +rep for my avatar, not my thoughts on the subject  And don't worry people, even if I knew how to -rep I wouldn't do it, we're discussing, debating, not kids throwing shit around, feel me? Just keep your criticism constructive and no personal insults. I appologize if any of my posts came out as insults. 
And for the love of GOD (whatever that is, a subject for another thread ) I hope you get outta those charges, guy who made the thread, even forgot who it was...thread got sidetracked, sorta, but still I think it's a good subject to bring up for discussion, DUI.

//CaL

edit 2: As for the "speed limit issue": "Speed limits are often set with an intention to reduce the number of road traffic casualties from traffic collisions" 

Wikipedia speed limits

it also says: "By keeping speed limits "unreasonably" low, the logical conclusion to this effort is that more motorists will appear to "speed". This gives law enforcement personnel the authority to issue traffic citations and thus improve the ticketing authority's revenue. This policy has rarely been voiced or acknowledged."

Wikipedia speed limits - United States

The above seems to be an exception and of course if that is the reason, then the reason for "unreasonably" low speed limits is revenue, not the reason for speed limits in general. Understand the difference between enforcing speed limits and enforcing unreasonably low speed limits?


----------



## patlpp (Mar 20, 2010)

In the article _"They found that 35% of the participants had been involved in one or more road crashes with material damage in the previous three years. Thirty percent admitted to using marijuana, and 80% of those said they drove under the influence of marijuana at least once in the previous year."

_I really question this study. I see no indication that they asked those 35% if they were in the accident while stoned, nor give any statistical data as to the average accident rate for those never smoking (if there is such a thing) marijuana. Also 80% of 30% said they did drive stoned at least one time in an entire year and to reach a conclusion with that? That's like saying since I got drunk (I'm not comparing, I'm using an analogy) 310 days ago , I'm a riskier driver. The article is very poorly written in my opinion. I am against pot driving but still.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 20, 2010)

patlpp said:


> In the article _"They found that 35% of the participants had been involved in one or more road crashes with material damage in the previous three years. Thirty percent admitted to using marijuana, and 80% of those said they drove under the influence of marijuana at least once in the previous year."_
> 
> I really question this study. I see no indication that they asked those 35% if they were in the accident while stoned, nor give any statistical data as to the average accident rate for those never smoking (if there is such a thing) marijuana. Also 80% of 30% said they did drive stoned at least one time in an entire year and to reach a conclusion with that? That's like saying since I got drunk (I'm not comparing, I'm using an analogy) 310 days ago , I'm a riskier driver. The article is very poorly written in my opinion. I am against pot driving but still.





> "Our study found that men with self-reported DUIC (driving under the influence of cannabis) tend to be associated with an increased risk of being involved in a car accident," study author Isabelle Richer, a doctoral candidate in the psychology department, said in the news release (_USA Today_, April 11, 2009).


It's a tendancy. Sure I also have my thoughts around that study, but I can't question it untill I've read the whole study, so can't you...
I bet if the whole study was read the researchers have explained their study results and the hows? and whys? they made the study the way they did. If a scientific journal is to be aknowledged and even published there are rigorous "controls", in most cases this process takes anything from 1 year to 18 months in general, speaking of own experience.

//CaL


----------



## patlpp (Mar 20, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> It's a tendancy. Sure I also have my thoughts around that study, but I can't question it untill I've read the whole study, so can't you...
> I bet if the whole study was read the researchers have explained their study results and the hows? and whys? they made the study the way they did. If a scientific journal is to be aknowledged and even published there are rigorous "controls", in most cases this process takes anything from 1 year to 18 months in general, speaking of own experience.
> 
> //CaL


I usually approach it by questioning what is presented to me. There were no substantial references, I would have read them, and I could not see how they could have reached that conclusion given the content of the articles' data itself. So I had to rely on the journalist to support the conclusive statement of the title. The journalist did not convince me with his presentation of the numbers. I'm not saying the research itself was erroneous, but the journalists reporting of the numbers was poor and ambiguous. Am I correct in saying that 35% were in some kind of major accident in the last 3 years. Of those, 30% admitted to smoking pot or 30% of all respondents admitted to smoking pot. Is this pot smoking at any time in the past or just prior to the accident? And am I to believe because someone smoked sometime within the last year they are more prone to an accident? I guess when I said I questioned the study, I should have said that I question the article. 
I think the conclusion to reach if any in this article is that _"Individuals scoring high on impulsivity or sensation-seeking scales demonstrated an elevated risk of driving under the influence of cannabis,"_ not_ "Men who smoke pot more likely to be in a road accident" _My take on this is that impulsive risk-takers are more likely to consume marijuana and drive than those who don't, and that these groups statistically get in more accidents maybe? . The title just seemed a bit sensationalistic but I guess that's their job, to attract the reader.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 20, 2010)

If anyone is interested in the subject here is: Accident analysis and prevention, 37 

Taking up the subject MVC risk and DUIC.

//CaL


----------



## lovemug (Mar 20, 2010)

wrighting from south dakota. they will jail you for a seed or stem here and charge you 250$ bail and a 240$ fine once you get through court.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2010)

patlpp said:


> After those comments then the shit started flying. You are an embarrassment to this forum: You instigate shit: "spent the day on the seadoo. smoked hash on the drive up to the lake. perfect day " than give -rep. If you were a real man you would have had an impartial moderator dish out the -rep. I've seen you do this on other threads too. Misusing what little power you have in this world. I honestly think you are just rationalizing your own behavior driving stoned. You know it's wrong, but you can't stop doing it.
> 
> P.S I saw you on your glass blowing video and by the looks of you, you definitely do not fit the profile of a pot smoker/driver. THATS why the Cop didn't key in. You must be delusional to think that him not catching you validates your skewed, pot-saturated perception that smoking/driving is safe.






i never gave you negative rep. you were given an infraction for your direct insults. i gave generalized opinions. you on the other hand keep directly attacking and insulting me. you would get an infraction for this whether i was a mod or not. it is against the terms of use. 

as you continue. it must really bother you that i drive stoned. 


the cop didn't key in because i wasn't impaired. if i was he would have noticed. why is that so hard to admit? because i look "straight". seriously?

how many accidents have i been in in the past 20 years? i've been a daily smoker for the past 6. all day everyday.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i never gave you negative rep. you were given an infraction for your direct insults. i gave generalized opinions. you on the other hand keep directly attacking and insulting me. you would get an infraction for this whether i was a mod or not. it is against the terms of use.
> [FONT=&quot]So you calling me "Fucking Stupid" is within the term of use? Or FDD's term of use?[/FONT][FONT=&quot] I did not directly insult you until you provoked me. "Arguing with children" is a direct insult to you? You usurped your power because I am striking a nerve that you are dangerous and have a substance abuse problem. [/FONT]
> 
> as you continue. it must really bother you that i drive stoned.
> ...


This is it for me FDD, you have the last word.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2010)

yes i was high.
no i was not impaired.

i can say it all day. nothing will change. 

keep insulting me. you won't win that way though. you have struck no nerve or i would have banned you and closed the thread.



i drink once in awhile and am fully aware when i have had to much to drive. at this point i find a ride. if i have no ride, i don't drink.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2010)

i guess what it really comes down to is knowing ones own body and being able to understand and recognize your limits. this is how i've made it as far as i have. 

first ticket in 10 years and it's a fix it ticket. i haven't been in over a wreck in 20 years. and the one i did get in, i was sober.


----------

